# New Section : One On One Debates Is Launched



## Admin (Dec 3, 2006)

*Guru fateh ji,*

*We have an important announcement to make to fellow SPNers.*: 

This idea originated from the feedback of our esteemed member Bijla Singh Ji's apprehension that SPN is not a gr8 place for one on one discussions. Well, there is always a room for an improvement and taking que from his suggesttion this new section called "*One on One Debates*" has been launched.

This section will only allow discussions with whom the topic starter would like to debate. Fellow members, ofcourse, can read the messages but will not be able to post in this section until and unless the topic starter wishes to do so. You may have to request the topic starter to be able to participate in such debates. The easy steps to start your one on discussion are as follows:

1. Go to Forum : One on One Debates
2. Click "Start New Topic"
3. Enter the information as you would generally do.
4. After entering your topic name and content, at the end there is option to enter Enrollment Numbers of the members with whom you would like to debate a topic. *Enrollment Numbers* are easily visible under the name of the member in all the forums. What you have to do is remember the Enrollment numbers of the member and put those numeric numbers in the option for Private Debates. Please let us know if face any difficulty in starting such topics.
5. The discretion of allowing new members to participate in the debate purely lies in the hands of topic starter. So, if you feel you have something important to add to the discussion then you may have to request the topic starter to add your enrollment number in that topic.
6. Administrator and Forum Leaders can participate without any restriction.

So, if you have some topic in mind that you would like to debate with any member, this is the right place to do. 
We hope this resolves some of the concerns by our esteemed members. 

Enjoy!!


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------

